
Looking for a Junior Developer in Munich - HillertHiring
Job offer in Munich, remote work possible
======
HillertHiring
Title: Junior Developer (M/F) Firm: Hillert und Co. Interactive und Mobile
Marketing GmbH Location: Munich, Germany Start date: ASAP

Who you are: You are a problem solver, a creator, a do-er with a user centered
focus and passion for developing captivating, seamless projects for digital
products and services of all kinds, sizes, shapes and contexts. You like to
get your hands dirty and can always see the bigger picture.

Who we are and why us: We are Hillert und Co. Interactive and Mobile
Marketing, a digital advertising agency located in Munich, Germany. At Hillert
Interactive, we work in a collaborative environment in integrated multi-
disciplinary teams of developers, project managers and other designers with an
all hands-on deck stance. As a Junior Developer with us, you will play an
integral role and are incorporated fully in our creative process, from
strategy to conception to design to development. We don’t just believe in
creativity, we live for it. And we will let your creativity run wild with the
opportunity to work with firms ranging from fortune 500 such as BMW, Rolls
Royce, Mini and OSRAM to innovative Startup’s.

With all the electric buzz of a Startup; we have an entrepreneurial spirit and
work hard, play hard attitude. Whether it’s a game on the fussball table, team
volleyball game or designing a new digital campaign, we work hard because we
love what we do.

What you’re bringing to the table: • 4-5 years development experience • Full
stack developer, but at least front-End • Languages: Html5, CSS3, JS •
Responsive web design • Application performance oriented • Cross Browser
Development • Content Management Systems Typo3, Drupal • You’re working with
frameworks including node.js, jQuery, react, react native, angular js… • Git &
Version control • Building and Automation tools • Experience with RESTful
Services and API’s • CMS liferay and First spirit • A huge plus would be app
development • German as a language • Willingness to relocate to Munich,
Germany or work remotely from within Germany

What you’ll be doing: -Technical concepts for websites, campaigns, web apps.
-Development of front end, backend for systems/webapps -Development of Drupal
websites/new features -Development of Typo3 websites/new features

A typical day could include development in multiple projects, System updates
for existing clients, integrated concept discussions with PM and UX, and
Kickern

Apply now to r.branham@hillertundco.de with your CV and portfolio to join our
growing international team and unleash your creativity.
#CreateDigitalProductsPeopleLove

Find out more about us:

[http://www.hillertundco.de/home/](http://www.hillertundco.de/home/)
[https://www.linkedin.com/company-
beta/1661720/](https://www.linkedin.com/company-beta/1661720/)
[https://www.facebook.com/hillertundco/](https://www.facebook.com/hillertundco/)

